# Acrylic Hasp and Staples



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good place to get acrylic hasp and staples from?

Got a quote from AlternativePlastics.co.uk, and they want to charge me £17 delivery for 2 small plastic hasps, which is taking the proverbial a little.


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ah, all cleared up with AlternativePlastics.co.uk now. Something got lost in translation. They add courier cost to the invoice by default. If you ask them they'll ship it normal post at your own risk for a more reasonable £3.


----------

